# system suddenly power downs.. seems overheating issue while playing game.



## alivehunter (Apr 21, 2015)

Mobo : Asus A5M97 R2.0
RAM : 8 GB
_(remaining specs in the personal details...)_

I have installed GTA V on this system. After 5 mins of play I get an alert from ASUS app that the temperature is above 65 degrees.

Then 4 to 5 mins of more game play .. my system suddenly power downs. 

I think its due to the Overheating issue.. 
Any idea how to check the log about the temperature ....?


----------



## RCoon (Apr 21, 2015)

65 (actually 68) degrees is the thermal limit of an AMD CPU, not the GPU.

Your issue is likely that either your CPU heatsink is not good enough, you need to reapply some thermal paste as your current stuff has dried out, or your cooler has been knocked at some stage and needs reseating on the processor.

HWInfo is useful for measuring CPU temps.


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 21, 2015)

power supply is bad
overheating will not cause a hard-power off


----------



## RCoon (Apr 21, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> overheating will not cause a hard-power off



If he's using an Asus app piece of software, it's highly likely that software has a thermal-limit and will power down a PC when it hits that limit.

Also, if a PC overheats to such a degree that standard thermal throttling doesn't work, it will shut down to prevent damage.


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 21, 2015)

RCoon said:


> If he's using an Asus app piece of software, it's highly likely that software has a thermal-limit and will power down a PC when it hits that limit.


he said power down which I assume means abrupt power cut
as far as i know AI tuner won't issue a shutdown by default anyway .


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 21, 2015)

whats the fan configuration on your case like?


----------



## Frick (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm pretty sure I've had hard shutdowns when reaching a high enough temp.


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 21, 2015)

Frick said:


> I'm pretty sure I've had hard shutdowns when reaching a high enough temp.



it will throttle long before it gets hot enough to be a issue -unless the vrm's are overheating which will trip the OCP and cause a RESET NOT A POWER DOWN
with the stock cooler 65-70c is gonna be about the avg and that is perfectly fine Its not gonna power off the second it hits 70c ... don't work like that


----------



## RCoon (Apr 21, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> it will throttle long before it gets hot enough to be a issue -unless the vrm's are overheating which will trip the OCP and cause a RESET NOT A POWER DOWN
> with the stock cooler 65-70c is gonna be about the avg and that is perfectly fine Its not gonna power off the second it hits 70c ... don't work like that



http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-2194394/amd-cpu-overheating-issues.html

_"while working on something intensive like a game or photoshop, it jumps up to between 60° and 70°. I get temp warnings at 65° and my computer shuts itself down at 70°"
_
http://forums.amd.com/game/messageview.cfm?catid=446&threadid=172651

_"at one point caused the computer to instantly shut off, presumably because it exceeded the temperature limit. "
_
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1814533

_"the temperature raises to 85°C and my pc shuts down."
_
EDIT:


OneMoar said:


> with the stock cooler 65-70c is gonna be about the avg



Safe operating temps on the AMD FX range is ~65-68 degrees. The stock cooler keeps it below that, usually hitting a max temp around 63 degrees in edge cases. When overclocking with good coolers/custom water, the general limit is 65 degrees for most AMD overclockers.


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 21, 2015)

RCoon said:


> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-2194394/amd-cpu-overheating-issues.html
> 
> _"while working on something intensive like a game or photoshop, it jumps up to between 60° and 70°. I get temp warnings at 65° and my computer shuts itself down at 70°"
> _
> ...


key word there presumably and hes wrong what happened is he pushed the VRMs to the point where they either exceeded there current rating or the operating temp got over 105C if you read down you will see that the board had set the cpu-voltage to 1.35 which is over-spec 
the warning from AI suite has no bearing on either case
65-70c is operating range for the stock cooler with a fairly warm ambient


----------



## Frick (Apr 21, 2015)

Need moar data.


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 21, 2015)

Frick said:


> Need moar data.


agree he needs to claify if its a hard-power down or a soft shutdown
AI suite isn't capable of issuing a soft shutdown at least it was't when I assembled kreij Christmas pc which had pretty much the same board as the op 
hard power downs are always a hardware fault ... the windows kernel won't let apps issue the ACPI command to physically power down to S5


----------



## CounterZeus (Apr 21, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> he said power down which I assume means abrupt power cut
> as far as i know AI tuner won't issue a shutdown by default anyway .



I have to disagree. I've had hard shutdowns on an intel laptop (T7200) when reaching 100°C on the CPU.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 21, 2015)

RCoon said:


> 65 (actually 68) degrees is the thermal limit of an AMD CPU, not the GPU.
> 
> Your issue is likely that either your CPU heatsink is not good enough, you need to reapply some thermal paste as your current stuff has dried out, or your cooler has been knocked at some stage and needs reseating on the processor.
> 
> HWInfo is useful for measuring CPU temps.


+1


FreedomEclipse said:


> whats the fan configuration on your case like?


+1


----------



## alivehunter (Apr 21, 2015)

RCoon said:


> 65 (actually 68) degrees is the thermal limit of an AMD CPU, not the GPU.
> 
> Your issue is likely that either your CPU heatsink is not good enough, you need to reapply some thermal paste as your current stuff has dried out, or your cooler has been knocked at some stage and needs reseating on the processor.
> 
> HWInfo is useful for measuring CPU temps.



I will clean the HeatSink and the entire system and Re-Fit everything and try again... will post the feedback tommrrow...



OneMoar said:


> power supply is bad
> overheating will not cause a hard-power off



I personally dont feel that the power supply is the issue .. since the system works fine while watching movies / surfing / torrenting....
It only shuts abruptly after 10 mins of gaming that too after an overheat alert...



OneMoar said:


> he said power down which I assume means abrupt power cut
> as far as I know AI tuner won't issue a shutdown by default anyway .



yes .. its the abrupt power cut ....!!! 



FreedomEclipse said:


> whats the fan configuration on your case like?



Cabinet is Cooler Master: K380 with 1*120mm inlet Fan  in the front, 1 exhaust fan 120 mm on the side panel opposite to the CPU + 1 exhaust 120 mm fan at the rear
PSU : Corsair CX 430 V2



Frick said:


> Need moar data.



mentioned above..



OneMoar said:


> agree he needs to claify if its a hard-power down or a soft shutdown
> AI suite isn't capable of issuing a soft shutdown at least it was't when I assembled kreij Christmas pc which had pretty much the same board as the op
> hard power downs are always a hardware fault ... the windows kernel won't let apps issue the ACPI command to physically power down to S5



its hard power shutdown.. completed power off to the MOBO.

hope these clarification helps u'll to understand my issue.....


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 21, 2015)

alivehunter said:


> 1 exhaust fan 120 mm on the side panel opposite to the CPU


IMHO, that should blow in.  I'd actually like to see that fan on the bottom blowing in and cover the side panel fan opening. Air flow: Front to back, bottom to top.
Where is the PSU drawing its air from?


----------



## erocker (Apr 21, 2015)

It could definitely be a temperature issue. Replace that thermal paste on the CPU cooler and let us know! If you haven't, you may want to invest in a better cooler, regardless.

Good luck!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 21, 2015)

The more I look at that case, the more I think it's the problem.  Look at the rear fan mount:





It can accept 80, 92 and 120 MM fans, but in doing so, it blocks a lot of air flow.


----------



## xorbe (Apr 21, 2015)

My bet is the "430w" PSU.


----------



## alivehunter (Apr 22, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The more I look at that case, the more I think it's the problem.  Look at the rear fan mount:
> 
> It can accept 80, 92 and 120 MM fans, but in doing so, it blocks a lot of air flow.



Wht do u suggest the fan arrangment for this cabinet...?



xorbe said:


> My bet is the "430w" PSU.



Why do u think soo .. the the PSU is at fault...???

btw.. PSU is blowing out air .. placed at the bottom of the cabinet.. in terms of air flow ..


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 22, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> The more I look at that case, the more I think it's the problem.  Look at the rear fan mount:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with it being obstructed, a Dremel would fix that, it doesn't need to be so enclosed over the fan.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 22, 2015)

RCoon said:


> 65 (actually 68) degrees is the thermal limit of an AMD CPU, not the GPU.
> 
> Your issue is likely that either your CPU heatsink is not good enough, you need to reapply some thermal paste as your current stuff has dried out, or your cooler has been knocked at some stage and needs reseating on the processor.
> 
> HWInfo is useful for measuring CPU temps.


+1, also the OP doesn't mention if an after market cooler is being used on the FX CPU.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 22, 2015)

iv had machines hard shut down when they get too hot.


----------



## alivehunter (Apr 22, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> I agree with it being obstructed, a Dremel would fix that, it doesn't need to be so enclosed over the fan.



I will try that ... 



Caring1 said:


> +1, also the OP doesn't mention if an after market cooler is being used on the FX CPU.



no ..I am not using any after market cooler...
pls suggest any budget cooler ... though I have no plans to purchase it as of now...!! jus for info.


----------



## rooivalk (Apr 22, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> power supply is bad
> overheating will not cause a hard-power off


In my old rig (i3 with stock heatsink + GTX560Ti + Corsair HX650), overheating is causing abrupt power off. 

It's reaching 70C when there are too many players in GW2 (usually world events).
It's also happened in Tomb Raider reboot at that time.

My solution is simple, just dust off the heatsink and re-apply thermal paste. Instant 5C cooler and no power off.
Buying $20-30 HSF like Coolermaster Hyper 212 is far better solution though.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 22, 2015)

rooivalk said:


> Buying $20-30 HSF like Coolermaster Hyper 212 is far better solution though.


Plus one for that cooler, and it is cheap.


----------



## Toothless (Apr 22, 2015)

Put a fan on your VRMs and check your CPU voltage. Also changing out the CPU cooler will help. 

I ran a setup with the same board and chip and honestly, that board is junk.


----------



## Mathragh (Apr 22, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Put a fan on your VRMs and check your CPU voltage. Also changing out the CPU cooler will help.
> 
> I ran a setup with the same board and chip and honestly, that board is junk.


Actually, that board is very nice. Ran multiple systems with 8350's at over 4,5GHz without a hitch with two of those boards.
Board, unless defective shouldn't be a problem, and shouldn't need extra cooling, certainly not when running stock. The VRM's are quite robust and good quality, with a beefy heatsink and Asus' nice bios on top.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 22, 2015)

OP, before modding the case, take these steps:
*Clean your system.  You haven't posted pics so we don't know if that's part (or most) of the problem.
*Replacing the TIM is optional, especially if the system was dirty and the cooling fins were partially blocked.
* (be careful here) Check for BIOS updates.
*Figure out the software that came with your motherboard and see if there is a temperature logging option and then:
*Try to recreate the shutdown scenario.
If it does it again, check the log(s) to see what caused it.
If it's a cooling problem, take the side off of the case and blow into the case with a house fan and see if you can create the shutdown.  If not, then you know it's a cooling problem.
I'd still recommend moving the fan from the side of the case to the bottom of the case to pull more air into the case.  You could add an additional fan blowing out to the top of the case.  If that doesn't fix it, then modding or replacing your case and/or upgrading the CPU cooler is the next step.


----------



## BiggieShady (Apr 22, 2015)

This is what happens when good developer makes the game that pushes all cores of a CPU. 
I'd start with buying Coolermaster Hyper 212, because you are going to have to buy aftermarket cooler anyway (it definitely won't go to waste with that CPU), then continue testing from there.


----------



## zenlaserman (Apr 22, 2015)

Try this first:

1: Enter the BIOS (in case you don't know, hit the Delete key once every 1-2 seconds between starting PC and Windows loading)

2: Hit F7 on keyboard to get to Advanced Menu.  Click on the "Monitor" button.

3: Scroll down, make sure "CPU Q-Fan Control" is "Enabled"

4: Set the "CPU_FAN Speed Low Limit" to "600RPM"

5: Set the "CPU Fan Profile" to "Manual"

6: Set the "CPU Upper Temperature" to "55" (Lower Temperature can be left as it is)

7: Set the "CPU Fan Max Duty Cycle(%)" to "100", "Min Duty Cycle(%)" to "30"

8: Press F10 on keyboard and select "Yes"

This should make your CPU's HSF a little more aggressive.  When you're using the stock one, you need all the help you can get!  
Hope this helps.


----------



## Dan848 (Apr 22, 2015)

There are a great deal of suggestions flying around.

I designed and repaired computers for a living for many years, from about 1990 until I became disabled, now I repair only for family, friends and my own of course.  However, I make sure I do not take on jobs that are too taxing.

Now to the issue.

Did you say your system runs fine until it is taxed, such as with a game?  If so, with all games or only the most recent one?

There have been some good answers to your problem, however, they have not been qualified or quantified.  Please answer my above questions and I will go from there.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 23, 2015)

Dan848 said:


> There have been some good answers to your problem, however, they have not been qualified or quantified.  Please answer my above questions and I will go from there.



 
Hmmm, not sure if you are inferring we are all incompetent, or your intelligence is far superior......
I suggest you brush up on your interpersonal skills.


----------



## alivehunter (Apr 23, 2015)

Dan848 said:


> Did you say your system runs fine until it is taxed, such as with a game? If so, with all games or only the most recent one?





Caring1 said:


> View attachment 64302
> Hmmm, not sure if you are inferring we are all incompetent, or your intelligence is far superior......
> I suggest you brush up on your interpersonal skills.



Actually .. yesterday night I was monitoring the temperatures of my system ... GPU, CPU, Motherboard...
I had kept all the tools On.. while playing GTA V...

things I noticed...
1. First .. fortunately / unfortunately the hard shutdown din't happened .. even after  1/2 hr of game-play.. it was surprising since i had not made any changes in the system.
2. The CPU temperature reached to max. 71 degree centigrade. 

After I wrapped up for the day .. I remembered that I used to record the gameplay using Mirillis Action! software (Mp4 recording + 30fps + 480 resolution)... but this time I dint put it On...
This one is also a resource eating app.

May be I will check tonight .. with these condition...!!

Will post the Feedback...


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 23, 2015)

*Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 2 (2 members and 0 guests)*
dorsetknob, alivehunter



alivehunter said:


> Will post the Feedback..


----------



## alivehunter (Apr 23, 2015)

dorsetknob said:


> *Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 2 (2 members and 0 guests)*
> dorsetknob, alivehunter



I am Thankfull to the members over here ... for really helping me out .. trying sorting out the problem....
but .. by ur statement.. do you mean to say that I should close the Browser / Tab (of the browser) .. if i am involved in some other thing on my system....??


----------



## Dan848 (Apr 23, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> View attachment 64302
> Hmmm, not sure if you are inferring we are all incompetent, or your intelligence is far superior......
> I suggest you brush up on your interpersonal skills.



I apologize, that did sound crass.  Some suggestions were clear while some contradicted suggestions by others, this in all probability made it difficult for the OP to make proper decisions.

I try to make suggestions clear, simple and easy to understand, without too much information at one time, this tends to help people with computer problems think through each step, which has already happened regarding my first post [to the OP], he is already questioning a piece of software.


_Edited for clarity_


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 23, 2015)

Dan848 said:


> Some suggestions were clear while some contradicted suggestions by others


That's the nature of these forums.  We're dealing with people from around the world - different languages - different cultures - different socioeconomic positions - different knowledge levels - and different experiences.  Yes, it's messy, and sometimes the info is WRONG less than perfect, but normally, the job gets done.


----------



## erocker (Apr 23, 2015)

alivehunter said:


> Actually .. yesterday night I was monitoring the temperatures of my system ... GPU, CPU, Motherboard...
> I had kept all the tools On.. while playing GTA V...
> 
> things I noticed...
> ...


That software will put more load on your CPU, thus increasing temperatures. Try running a game + that program and check your temps.


----------



## alivehunter (Apr 28, 2015)

After all the permutation & combination ...

it seems the issue was with the PSU... It seems to be dead now.. but starts if I switch ON-OFF multiple times....
I tried checking my system with a friends PSU .. seems to be working then. Also the GPU is working .. with still some doubts .. still the testing is ON.

and the GPU which was declared dead by the repair shop is still working ...

pls suggest a PSU for my configuration.. and in future PSU to support cards like Sapphire R7 265 OR GTX 750 Ti...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 28, 2015)

Your PSU has a 3 year warranty.


----------



## alivehunter (Apr 28, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Your PSU has a 3 year warranty.



yes.. it was purchased in July-2011.. so out of warranty


----------



## xorbe (Apr 28, 2015)

alivehunter said:


> it seems the issue was with the PSU...





xorbe said:


> My bet is the "430w" PSU.



Called it!


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 28, 2015)

xorbe said:


> Called it!



Actually, OneMoar called it first, in post 3...




OneMoar said:


> power supply is bad
> overheating will not cause a hard-power off


----------



## alivehunter (Apr 28, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> power supply is bad
> overheating will not cause a hard-power off



u were right..
its indeed the PSU.!!

Now guys pls suggest me a new PSU
 and in future PSU should be able to support cards like Sapphire R7 265 OR GTX 750 Ti...


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 28, 2015)

430 watts was not the wrong size.  I'd recommend 400-550 watts.  What market are you in?  If you are in the US market, I'd recommend XFX because they are solidly built and normally come with a rebate to get their cost down.


----------



## alivehunter (Apr 29, 2015)

thebluebumblebee said:


> 430 watts was not the wrong size.  I'd recommend 400-550 watts.  What market are you in?  If you are in the US market, I'd recommend XFX because they are solidly built and normally come with a rebate to get their cost down.



Thanks..
I am frm india...


----------



## Dan848 (Apr 29, 2015)

The wattage listed on a power supply cannot always be trusted.  The poorly built PSUs advertise "peak" watts and good ones advertise "continuous" watts.

If you can, get a bronze or higher 80 Plus Certified power supply.  I often use Corsair 550 to 650 watts, and with your current computer, you should be fine with a 550 watt, high quality power supply.  Within each Watt category [such as 550 watts] there are several 80 Plus sub-categories, beginning with the lowest to highest quality [best use of power at the wall]:  80 Plus, Bronze, Silver, Gold, Platinum.  To keep it simple, for example, an 80 Plus Gold will use less electricity to supply a constant 250 watts than an 80 Plus or 80 Plus Bronze.  There is more to it than that, that is important, however, saving electricity and staying cooler*** are advantages of high quality and high 80 Plus rating that most people will desire.

I can get very technical, however, the above is important.

Power supplies submitted for 80 Plus Certification:
http://www.plugloadsolutions.com/80PlusPowerSupplies.aspx

This is a great review site:
http://www.jonnyguru.com/index.php

NOTE, re staying cooler:

*** as long as it has a fan and a switch to keep it running continuously in hotter climates


NOTE 2:

I am extremely tired at the moment and hope what I wrote is understandable to you.  If you have questions of me, please post here.


----------



## OneMoar (Apr 29, 2015)

occasionally I do know what I am talking about ....
the CX series power supply are JUNK
also the wattage means jackshit its the amperage that counts and the FX chip draw a lot of amp's
coupled with the fact that his gpu is under-powered and GTA V seemly endless appetite for cpu-cycles + his attempt to record gamplay just pushed it over the edge
either of these will be fine
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438014
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151096
I would also be looking for a better a gpu . a 5670 is woefully inadequate


----------



## Dan848 (Apr 29, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> occasionally I do know what I am talking about ....
> the CX series power supply are JUNK
> also the wattage means jackshit its the amperage that counts and the FX chip draw a lot of amp's
> coupled with the fact that his gpu is under-powered and GTA V seemly endless appetite for cpu-cycles + his attempt to record gamplay just pushed it over the edge
> ...




Did anyone mention CX series, may be I missed it.  As far as I know there are 2 CX series from Corsair that were submitted for 80 PLUS Certification, and I have not looked those up to see if they remain in production - because I ignore all CX PSUs, they are manufactured for OEMs.  I use and suggest HX and TX series Corsair; I noticed that you did NOT mention them.  Personally, I do not care what company someone purchases from, as long as they are aware that they should buy quality - and that was the thrust of my post above, quality.  That is why I left a link for ALL PSUs from every company that submitted them for 80 PLUS certification.

Also I said, "
I am extremely tired at the moment and hope what I wrote is understandable to you. If you have questions of me, please post here."  And, jonnyguru does NOT recommend purchasing garbage power supplies.  I would have provided more specific power supply companies and PSU series, however as I said, I was exhausted when making the above post.

Most Seasonic are good, however, Corsair usually is less expensive.  It is obvious that Seasonic is trying to get to the mainstream user with the power supply you listed from newegg.  Note that I provide links for people to learn from, links to an online seller sometimes follow.  I want users to know what they are buying before looking at prices.

On a side note, the last power supply I purchased for myself was a Seasonic 80 PLUS Platinum, probably not what most people would purchase, and that is why I did not begin suggesting exactly what I purchased for my computer.

I did some quick leg work for you and am providing a link to a review site for the Seasonic you mentioned, it seems to be built on an older design, the review date was May 2010:
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2010/05/18/seasonic_m12ii620_power_supply_review/1#.VUEPX6NFBhE

This is Jonnyguru's review of the 850 watt version, given here to let you see how both sites review PSUs:
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=356

Do the rest of the legwork yourself to provide through reviews of any other products, that will help the OP more than providing your personal preferences for a PSU.  You may be correct in PSU recommendations - or wrong, the OP will never know without a through review to back up what you say.  The links I originally posted provided enough information for you or anyone else to search for further information and reviews.


The next time you comment, please take an entire post [in this case I believe it was mine], including it's thrust, into consideration before commenting on another person's post.  Or, if I missed something, list the person you are responding to.  NOTE:  In my above post, I did not say you were ignorant, neither do I now.

Thank you.


EDIT:
Removed double comment, and edited for clarity.

NOTE:  You said something to the effect that wattage was worthless to consider.  I was only looking at quality, and as [I assume] you know, a quality PSU rated at 550 to 650 watts will provide both the wattage AND amps needed for a non-overclocked computer with a single GPU.  And, I know all about single rail, split rail, and split rail tied into a single rail - so, keep your "educational" comments to yourself, as they are domineering and have no detailed educational value at all.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 1, 2015)

IDK what just happened but I think that user you quoted said seasonics were not good units and recommended corsair because seasonic was still trying to go mainstream wtf?


----------



## Dan848 (May 1, 2015)

OneMoar,

Language such as yours helps no one.  And, I notice that five years ago language such as this did not exist in this forum; I hope this does not continue, and it does not help the OP.


----------



## OneMoar (May 1, 2015)

Dan848 said:


> OneMoar,
> 
> Language such as yours helps no one.  And, I notice that five years ago language such as this did not exist in this forum; I hope this does not continue, and it does not help the OP.


things change -for apparently your knowledgebase witch you desperately need to expand


----------



## Dan848 (May 1, 2015)

Solaris17 said:


> IDK what just happened but I think that user you quoted said seasonics were not good units and recommended corsair because seasonic was still trying to go mainstream wtf?



I said, "Most Seasonic are good" and only mentioned Seasonic reaching out to mainstream users with the PSU OneMoar suggested because the price is low.  Please carefully read the entire post I made that you were trying to quote.

Thank you.


----------



## OneMoar (May 1, 2015)

Solaris17 said:


> IDK what just happened but I think that user you quoted said seasonics were not good units and recommended corsair because seasonic was still trying to go mainstream wtf?


>doesn't know that seasonic is the OEM for corsair


----------



## Dan848 (May 1, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> things change -for apparently your knowledgebase witch you desperately need to expand



Please be so kind as to explain what knowledge base I desperately need to expand.

At this point I can only assume you are talking about amps on a rail or rails, however, I do not know as you were not specific.


----------



## OneMoar (May 1, 2015)

Dan848 said:


> I said, "Most Seasonic are good" and only mentioned Seasonic reaching out to mainstream users with the PSU OneMoar suggested because the price is low.  Please carefully read the entire post I made that you were trying to quote.
> 
> Thank you.


its a 600W *continuous*@50C psu
its the same board as found in at least 4 other psus by evga,antech,diablotek it just doesn't have there branding
it is also the BEST 600W Continuous unit you are gonna get for under 75.00 shipped
I have bought multiples of that model and its clones over the last 2 years all of them have performed above and beyond
you completely missed the point when I said wattage doesn't matter and then proceeded to go on a tirade while managing to be completely and utterly wrong
amperage x voltage = wattage
 thus in-reality the amperage is the only thing that matters especially when talking about true-multi-rail setups


----------



## Dan848 (May 1, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> >doesn't know that seasonic is the OEM for corsair



Seasonic is not the OEM for all Corsair PSUs.

And, you still have not explained yourself, you only mention little snippets that you pull out of the air.  And, again, how will your comments help the OP?


----------



## Dan848 (May 1, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> its a 600W *continuous*@50C psu
> its the same board as found in at least 4 other psus by evga,antech,diablotek it just doesn't have there branding
> it is also the BEST 600W Continuous unit you are gonna get for under 75.00 shipped
> I have bought multiples of that model and its clones over the last 2 years all of them have performed above and beyond
> ...




Thank you.  I did not go into a "tirade", and I knew the amperage x voltage = wattage.  All I said is, you can read it again, is a high quality ~550 watt PSU will be okay with the OP's computer.  How many good PSUs use peak ratings?  None.  I explained this when I said they use continuous power.  I qualified my post with, "There is more to it than that..."

I do not understand why you are picking my statement apart using out of context statements.

Again, my goal was to try to keep the techno-speak down in order to let the OP focus on easily understood language.



OneMoar said:


> I feel no compulsion to explain nor defend my self
> I have done more on this board to help people in the past week then you have in the 6 years you have been registered here Mr 28 posts
> - second alien is a noob(sorry its the truth his post history speaks for that) I gave him the quickest(cheapest) solution to his problem after he wasted 5 days screwing around with suggestions that you *People*
> Came up with at random that had absolutely no bearing on the symptoms he was having despite me explaining exactly why the symptoms he had where not heat related while being heckled by the peanut gallery simply because they don't like the way I conduct my self too bad soo sad...
> I am done with this thread and I am done with you welcome to ignore



I was not one of those *People* you are talking about - read my comments again, and the time frame they were made.  You have switched your focus to those who argued with you about heat being the OP's problem.

I started slow, for the sake of the OP.  My immediate thought was his power supply was bad, however, it is not easy to diagnose from a distance and the OP's problem could have been caused by many things, even though I felt the power supply was the most probable culprit, that is why I take things slowly - to help the OP work through a problem, as simply as possible -  for his sake and for those of us that try to make diagnostics at a distance.


----------

